# Grout Disaster!!! Need Suggestions!



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

I am remodeling my rec room and I just had a bar built and 80 sq ft of slate installed around the bar. It looked awesome until I decided to grout it myself. I helped grout a 20 sq ft area near a back slider and that went fine. I also grouted a 15 sq ft on my countertop which also turned out fine, so I thought the 80 sq ft around the bar would be just as easy. Turns out, I should have only grouted a small area at a time and not the entire 80 sq ft at once. 

The grout hardend too much and will not come off! I burned through all the sponges I had. Then bought some grout haze remover and brushes. I spent hours working on 6 sq ft last night and I don't see any improvement. 

We never sealed the slate before grouting, which I see now, is pretty important. 

Does anyone have any suggestions before I start tearing up the slate are redo?

Thanks!

And yes, I am aware that I am an idiot so no need to point it out! :lol:


----------



## Rumajz (Dec 29, 2005)

Don't beat yourself up too much. This happens very often to people grouting slate tile. Even when you seal it prior to grouting it is still a huge pain especially if the texture has some deeper lines in the stone. 
I am afraid it will take some patience and elbow grease.
You will need a putty knife, stiff acid brush (the stiffer the better, do not use steel brush) and sulfamic acid crystals. It will be a lot of work but it will work. Sulfamic acid crystals will work nicely but be very careful working with this stuff. Protect every thing, your eyes, skin use a respirator etc. Whatever you touch, faucet, tools etc with your gloves, make sure to clean it before you touch it without gloves etc. It won't be fun, but I am pretty sure you can save this job. 

Good luck with it


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks for the tip! I will definitely try that. Any idea where I can find Sulffamic acid crystals? Home Depot, Menards Lowes? Thanks


----------



## mdad (Dec 4, 2007)

what kind of slate is it? most slates are impervious to acids. you may want to try muratic acid to remove the grout. Do a test area first. Ventilate the area well and do not breathe the fumes. If its limestone or marble do not use any acid.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

mdad said:


> what kind of slate is it? most slates are impervious to acids. you may want to try muratic acid to remove the grout. Do a test area first. Ventilate the area well and do not breathe the fumes. If its limestone or marble do not use any acid.


 
It's just a cheap "multi color" slate. I'm pretty sure it's not limestone and def not marble.


----------



## Rumajz (Dec 29, 2005)

I don't know about chain stores but here is a link to online options:

http://www.google.com/search?q=sulf...eFtDusgaz0KWeAw&ved=0CCEQrQQ&biw=1440&bih=578

I'd imagine that tile pro-shops would have it.


----------



## Jaz (Oct 16, 2009)

Sulfamic acid is the way to go. Anyone who sells tile products should have it. You gotta wait 10 days after grouting. Meanwhile do a test to see if the slate is affected in any way. It could get damaged, etched. Follow directions to a tee. Mainly to wet the floor first.

DO NOT use Muriatic acid for this, especially indoors. Who recommended that? 

Jaz


----------



## PLUMMER47 (Dec 9, 2006)

Actually Virginia Tile recommended muratic acid and a contractor to do the job. Worked good. I think it took him 3-4 hours for about 350 sqft. Natural slate.


----------



## Rumajz (Dec 29, 2005)

I wouldn't use muriatic acid either. But if it worked and their lungs are still ok, and nothing else got damaged, good for them.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Vapors from muriatic acid can and will dammage alot of stuff inside a house.
even upstairs if you use it in the basement.
Beware


----------



## Jaz (Oct 16, 2009)

> Actually Virginia Tile recommended muratic acid


I like Virginia Tile, I casually know the owner, like the employees very much, been doing business with them since they were a "hole in the wall" on Livernois just N. of 8 Mile. However, they don't know much about actual installations, all they do is sell stuff. They have never installed tiles with the exception of sample boards. 

Muriatic acid indoors is nuts. Plus muriatic acid for grout is nuts too. The acid will destroy the grout which is how it'll come off the tiles. Sulfamic does the same thing but is much safer and milder on the grout. 

Reminds me of a situation which happened in the early '80's. New house, big house. Slate in for large foyer and halls. The helper came back after the HO moved in to remove the grout again. He used Muriatic acid. 
Results: all metallic items including fixtures, furniture, pipes, electrical wiring, appliances, tv's etc. were ruined by either slight direct contact or the fumes. 

The house was torn down and later rebuilt. It cost State Farm over 480K, which was a lot of money for a house back then. 

Jaz


----------

